# wanting to move to germany



## happykatz (Jun 19, 2012)

What would. Be the best career to choose or who would it be best to contact?


----------



## varun9654 (Jul 21, 2012)

Best career is depend on you & your desire for your career but in my point of view best career to choose is Doctor !


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

varun9654 said:


> Best career is depend on you & your desire for your career but in my point of view best career to choose is Doctor !


Not for Germany, unless you want to go through medical school again and the second time in German!

The government keeps making noises about a coming shortage of engineers, scientists and programmers and making it a bit easier for companies to sponsor highly qualified staff in those fields.

Hope this helps.


----------

